# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  dao dã ngoại

## utrip.vn

Dao Đa Năng YS 8370 là loại dao chuyên dành cho du lịch, dã ngoại. Dao làm từ thép không rỉ bền, sắc kết hợp với kiểu dáng rất chắc chắn, thường được sử dụng để cắt, gọt, thái thực phẩm,…Dao có thể gập lại để giấu lưỡi dao và thu nhỏ kích thước đảm bảo an toàn, thuận tiện trong quá trình cất giữ, di chuyển.
chú ý
+ Sau khi sử dụng dao nên rửa và lau khô  
+ Không được dùng tay để đỡ khi dao rơi xuống
+ Không sử dụng tay để kiểm tra độ sắc của dao
+ Để xa tầm tay trẻ em 


Dao Dã Ngoại Boker Plus đen trắng

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại HX 57

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại Rimei 5959

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại RIMEI 5964

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại Rimei 5970

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại RM 5957

95.000 VND 

Dao Dã Ngoại RM 5963

95.000 VND 

Dao Đa Năng YS 8370

95.000 VND 



Địa Chỉ : 14 ngõ 99 đường Nguyễn Khang-Yên Hòa-Cầu Giấy-Hà Nội-VietNam
Email: sales@utrip.vn
Điện thoại: 0982121210
Website : Thế giới đồ Du lịch v

----------

